# Can't see printers on XP machine



## Cheryl (Aug 27, 2005)

I had some severe problems with my hard drive, so I backed up everything, did an erase and install of Tiger. 
At the same time, my honey was downloading updates on his XP machine. 

The problem is I can not connect to the laserjet connected to the XP.  I can see the XP machine in Windows printing (in Print Setup Utility), but no printers show up. I have tried IP printing, SAMBA, Installed Ghostprint (it did nothing to help), tried different HP drivers that closely match the laser. 
I think I have exhausted all my ideas. 

HP LaserJet 1160 connected to XP via usb
XP and 10.4.2 connected via Linksys ethernet router
Printer sharing is turned on (on XP) along with allowing unix printing. 
router unchanged settings. 
Double checked settings on XP and allowed guest. 
Double checked ZoneAlarm (on XP) to allow printer sharing. 
Double checked Directory Access on the Mac to make sure all was enabled. 

I had the printer set before the re-install and updates on the XP. Now I can see the XP - even in Network, it's those printers that do not show up. 

I realize that this could be the fault of the XP machine, but I am not sure what. An MS setting, or ZoneAlarm? Do I have to be set as a user in order to see those printers? Or is there something I missed (because I am really tired) 

Any help from our windows/network gurus would be helpful. 
 ::love::


----------



## gsahli (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi Cheryl,
Must be one of those weeks - I had my CDROM fail and cause a hard drive glitch that killed Tiger for a week.

When you say you installed ghostscript, did you also install hpijs?
http://www.linuxprinting.org/macosx/hpijs/

Do you have an account on that PC with your Mac "usernameassword?" (that's easiest) If not, you have to go the Advanced Windows Printing via Samba route:
http://www.ifelix.co.uk/tech/3009.html

Good luck. Hope this gets you going.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas, but they didn't work. 
I get errors when trying to connect via Windows -Samba. 

I was given a user name and administrator to the XP computer, but still can not see the printers. Under Windows printing I see the XP computer, but no printers show up (I use to see both printers connected to the XP machine). 
The XP is set up correctly per the ifelix web site. 

Here is a twist: 
When I try to connect to the XP via Network, I get "the alias "computername" could not be opened, because the original item cannot be found." 

I can not delete the alias file because "I do not have permission" I then get caught in a loop. 

I would like to use the laser jet printer for my text only documents. 
I was able to before.


----------



## gsahli (Aug 28, 2005)

I think repairing permissions will help (for deleting the alias).

The situation you are in is quite common when both computers are using DHCP for IP address and both get shut down and "reset" - like preferences lost, like software reinstalled, etc.
Resetting the router (power off for 30 secs) and restarting both computers to re-establish DHCP connection often helps here.
Recheck the IP addresses and try the iFelix method above - it gets around the confusion of changes pretty well.

If that still doesn't work, let's try some basic troubleshooting - run this command in Terminal:
"smbclient -NL {IP address of PC}"
This tells us if Samba can find the printer on the PC.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 28, 2005)

Repairing permissions did not change anything. 

Terminal gives this report: 

Domain=[{XP name}] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Sharename       Type      Comment
        ---------       ----      -------
Error returning browse list: NT_STATUS_OK
session request to {IP address} failed (Called name not present)
session request to 192 failed (Called name not present)
Domain=[{XP name}] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Server               Comment
        ---------            -------

        Workgroup            Master
        ---------            -------


My thinking is it maybe something on the XP machine that is preventing me seeing the printers. 

We will try the power down and restart and see if that changes anything.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 28, 2005)

resetting the router and restarting both machines did not change anything. 

I can see the XP, but no printers.  

I wonder if this is a ZoneAlarm (on the XP) problem?


----------



## gsahli (Aug 28, 2005)

Yes, please try turning off Zone Alarm, and the WinXP SP2 firewall too.

Your smbclient command shows no shares (disks or folders, and printers), so you won't be able to file share or print until that is fixed.
Here's what my smbclient command result looks like:

Domain=[NEW_ANCHOR] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Sharename       Type      Comment
        ---------       ----      -------
        My Documents    Disk      
        IPC$            IPC       Remote IPC
        D$              Disk      Default share
        print$          Disk      Printer Drivers
        C               Disk      
        D               Disk      
        HPLaserJ        Printer   HP LaserJet 4L/4ML PostScript
        My Pictures     Disk      
        Hot_Printer     Disk      
        ADMIN$          Disk      Remote Admin
        C$              Disk      Default share
session request to 192.168.200.11 failed (Called name not present)
session request to 192 failed (Called name not present)
Domain=[NEW_ANCHOR] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Server               Comment
        ---------            -------

        Workgroup            Master
        ---------            -------

(So you see the "called name not present" is normal for this command, but I've got a bunch of shares available.)

You might want to go to "Sharing" (right click properties) for all the desired shares and see that they're still shared, too.

Good luck.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 28, 2005)

The WinXP Firewall is off. All the sharing is still on. 
Zone Alarm was installed previously and allowed me to see the printers before. My husband is really leery of turning off his protection. 

Is there a special setting in Zone Alarm that we are missing? Or did the last update from MS do this? 

Of course, my husband is saying it is the Mac that is causing this grief.


----------



## gsahli (Aug 28, 2005)

Windows sharing uses port 139 (Samba).
LPD printing uses port 515.
IPP printing uses port 631.
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106439

Unless you've heard that the firewall in your router doesn't work, I don't believe a software firewall is necessary. My opinion.
(I open that up to all the folks reading here for comment!!!)

Good luck.

If no luck and you're willing to try, here's another printing option:
http://ifelix.co.uk/tech/3002.html
(requires enabling the TCP/IP - LPD service on WinXP)

(PS - if this gets really frustrating, I'm at Western & Foster here in the city)


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 29, 2005)

I'll give it a try and let you know the results.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 29, 2005)

I have tried everything you suggested. I made sure those ports were open. I checked Zone Alarm and I am listed as a trusted computer. Unix printing is active. Printing is showing shared. I even turned off the firewall in Zone Alarm and that did not work. 

I have tried Windows printing via Samba, Advanced printer selection. Nothing works. 

I still can not see the printers, though I can see the computer. And terminal still does not show the shared folders. 

Is it the Mac or the XP?


----------



## gsahli (Aug 29, 2005)

<I>Is it the Mac or the XP?</I>
Good question - I'm leaning toward the PC. But please try these - in the Terminal on OS X and in a Command Prompt on XP, please run the command:
ping {IP address of the other computer}

(On the MAc, CTRL-C to stop it scrolling; Windows seems to be smart enough to stop)

And on the PC, again in a Command Prompt, run this (which is similar to the smbclient command, but doesn't seem to list Folder shares):
net view \\{IP address of the Mac}

I'd like to see the output, if possible (or describe it).

Question - Do you have a single router, or something like a router plus an airport base station? (Fishing for connectivity problems here)

Thanks for hanging in there.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 29, 2005)

Just in case this wasn't tried, here's the link from HP for the Mac OS X drivers, and some Tiger downloads also:

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...it.y=7&submit.x=10&lang=en&cc=us&swEnvOID=219


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 29, 2005)

There is no tiger download. That was the first page I went to. All it says is that the drivers for HP printers are on the Tiger install disk. 

And I 'reset' Printer Setup Utility - tried again. Nothing. It can not find connection via Samba, does not see the printers under Windows printing. 

What is strange is that I did have that printer all set before I did a clean install of Tiger. 

Gsahli - 
The Mac ping results: 
40 packets transmitted, 40 packets received, 0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 0.545/0.689/2.416/0.402 ms

The PC ping results: 
Packets: sent 4 Received 4 Lost 0

Net View 
system error 53 has occurred
The network path was not found

????


----------



## gsahli (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Cheryl,
You don't have the firewall on, on the Mac, do you?

Is the PC used for a VPN (virtual Private Network) connection to a company computer? Citrix is the only one I have experience with, and it locks me out while my wife is using it. I suppose VOIP (voice over IP) might cause similar restrictions.

If neither, then I'm convinced it's the PC that's not set up right for sharing.

I suggest you try all of this with another computer (either Mac or PC) to confirm.

You have now reached the limit of my Windows experience! I hope someone else can help you.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 30, 2005)

No VPN, No VOIP. Linksys router is by itself - no airport or other router attached. 

I tried this with Mac firewall on and off. 

Frustration is deepening


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 30, 2005)

My husband is blaming all this trouble on the Mac. I have deep frustration as I would like to use the laser printer for my text printing. 

What really troubles me is that it was working before. The only thing that has changed is a wipe of my hard drive and a clean install of Tiger.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 30, 2005)

In rereading the thread, I noticed that you installed the Printer Services for Unix option in Windows.  If this is the case, have you tried accessing the printer using the LPR option in Print Center?  Remember that Windows might see Mac OS X as a UNIX machine.  Maybe somehow this option is overriding the SMB sharing from the Windows machine.  Try the LPR option and see what happens.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 30, 2005)

Also, try removing the Print Services for Unix on the Windows machine and see if that will help accessing it with Samba.


----------



## gsahli (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Cheryl,
Before anything else, try setting your Workgroup to the same as the PC. In the Utility "Directory Access," unlock it, double click SMB/CIFS, change workgroup name at the very top and apply.

Even though I asked you to make this change, I still think this is a PC problem. Please read this about error 53, from the net view command above:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;822345

But who knows - try ADDing the printer again.

Take care.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 30, 2005)

I maybe getting closer. I now get Network host is busy. 

Of course, I know the printer and network host is sitting idle. 
LPR tries, but then stops the job with no message.


----------



## gsahli (Aug 30, 2005)

Which protocol (in Printer Setup) gives you the Network Host is Busy? (Try both IP>LPD and Windows Printing)


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 31, 2005)

Sorry for the delay. I am back to work (a school) and this danged printer was the last thing on my mind today. 
Directory Access is set to the correct network - I double checked. 
I tried IPP and I got the Network busy. 
I tired HTTP and get Network busy. 
Using IP>LPD I get Attempting to connect..... forever, then a timed out message. 
The same thing happens when I use Advanced LPD. 
Using Windows Printing I see the XP computer, but no printers show up. 

The XP has all the service packs installed, so that articles doesn't really help. 
A co worker thought it was a permissions problem on the XP, so he corrected that. I got a warning on my machine after he was done - But I did not write it down - I should have. 

I wonder if a restart of the Mac would help.


----------



## gsahli (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm sorry to say, I've run out of airspeed and ideas....


----------



## philippe99 (Sep 1, 2005)

Hold the line, Cheryl
I never try to reach a printer in this way (Mac -> PC), but I have asked the Windows system manager here at the office to try your experience (he owns a Mini, a WinXP and a Linux machine). I'll post back answers in some days, whatever they'll be good or bad
Philippe


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks !  What really is frustrating is that I have connected to the printer on the XP before. Before a clean install and XP's latest updates (what ever they were).


----------



## bobw (Sep 1, 2005)

Cheryl

See if this helps;

On The PC;
- go to My Network Places, Network Connections.
- New task on the left: Change Windows Firewall Settings
- click on it, then click on the Exceptions tab.
- Click on Add Port
- enter "whatever LPR" in Name
- and "515" in Port Number
- Leave TCP selected,
- click OK,

Port 515 may not be the port you need. Enable the firewall log and look at 
what port  is being rejected, when the Mac tried to print


----------



## philippe99 (Sep 1, 2005)

Cheryl, waiting for the Win system manager to perform the test, I found this on the Web
http://homepage.mac.com/william_white/print_to_windows.html
Could you have a look ?
Philippe


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 1, 2005)

Bob, Windows Firewall is off.  (Tiger's firewall is off as well) 

Philippe, The Mac has the smb client file, and permissions are correct. 

Here is the corker:

On the XP in Command I checked the net view. The results were: 

System error 53 has occurred. 
The network path was not found. 

So it is obvious to me the XP that is causing the problem.


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 3, 2005)

Philippe - Any ideas?


----------



## philippe99 (Sep 6, 2005)

...Waiting for the Win system manager responses: he is out of the Office until Tuesday
Philippe


----------



## jh2112 (Sep 6, 2005)

After much trouble myself I managed to print to the hp1010 lj attached to one of our office servers.

Try using
smb://xp username: password@server name/print share name for the device URL and use smb://ip address/printshare name for the location.

I find using this http://127.0.0.1:631/printers is much easier to use than printer setup utility.

Hope this helps 

You may not need the space between username and password but I get usernameassword when posting!

Also Zonealarm should be set so that your mac is 'trusted'


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 6, 2005)

ZoneAlarm is set to trust me. 

The CUPS web printing would be great - if it would accept my password.

Or is there a generic password to get in?

Now I think everything is screwed up. Trying to get to Windows Printing gives me a blank window.  
Trying to connect via Windows via SAMBA gives me: 

NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL

I did not change any settings on the Linksys router. Should there be something in there that I need to double check? 

Maybe I should trash all the printing stuff and reinstall just the print files.


----------



## philippe99 (Sep 7, 2005)

Cheryl, here the test of my Win manager
This test has been made with a non PCL compatible printer; if PCL compatible printer (like HP), he says that is more complicated because you must install a driver in CUPS
I translate to english his note, so perhaps, some name/keyword are not exactly the same than the ones on a US Mac OS 

First of all, the XP printer must allow "everybody" to share to. You must also know the workgroup in which the printer is, the username&password you use to connect to the XP

1. File > Print

2. In the opened window, scrool the pop-up menu where the names of your printers are listed and selct "Add a printer"

3. The printer setup utility launches
Select "More Printers" ; in the local menu above, choose "Windows printing", then select a workgroup (you must know the workgroup in which the XP printer is in) in the pop-up just under: select the printer's workgroup and "choose"

4. All the windows printers of the selected workgroup should appear

5. Select the target printer, then its model; select "choose" and enter the username&password if required ; if the printer is HP PCL compatible, try to select a model definition which is close to the target printer

6. If MacOS cannot find the printer options, a dialog area appears and invites you to define these options

Hope this may help you
Philippe


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks!  I'll give it a try and let you know what happens.


----------



## jcgill (Sep 13, 2005)

gsahli said:
			
		

> Windows sharing uses port 139 (Samba).
> LPD printing uses port 515.
> IPP printing uses port 631.
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106439
> ...



I encourage you to do some research on "egress firewalls" and the benefits therein.

But turning it off for 15 minutes (while already behind a router/firewall) won't hurt.


----------



## jcgill (Sep 13, 2005)

Cheryl said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I'll give it a try and let you know what happens.



Cheryl,
I've had something similar with a different printer, so my first guess it XP is to blame.  Share that sucker from the Mac!    
Aside from that, make sure the Guest account is active on the XP box; that's what allows an initial listing of shares without authentication.  Also, try a manual mapping, if possible, though I don't know how to do that in tiger.

But by all means, turn that ZoneAlarm off for 15 minutes.  If Mr. Cheryl is worried about security, tell him to get a Mac.  Or turn off the Internet connection for 15 minutes.

-Jason


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 12, 2005)

It took me a while to do what I wanted to and several things happened along the way. 

The XP machine needed a complete reinstall for reasons other than printer trouble. After getting everything restored on that machine, I did an archive install of 10.4 and made sure the printer stuff got installed. 

Now in the printer utility>Windows printing I see only one of the printers from the XP (there are 2 printers connected to the XP machine). Trouble is it is not the laser which is what I want. 

File sharing is turned on and I can get to those folders just not the laser printer.


----------



## thowie (Nov 15, 2005)

Cheryl...

Did you ever find a resolution to this?  I have the same issue and have tried everything under the sun.  I have an older HP PSC 750.  Other machine is running XP too.  I was fine printing in 10.3 then when I went to 10.4, it all stopped.  I've tried everything myself and am completely frustrated.  Let me know if and when you find a solution.

Thank
Tanya


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 16, 2005)

I have not found a solution. I can see one HP printer on the XP but not the HP Laser. Really crazy. 
Notes: Zone Alarm is not installed anymore. XP firewall is turned off. 

I am thinking that if I install 10.3, set up the window printer - then install 10.4 it just might work. But I don't have time for that right now.


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 20, 2005)

This is really getting crazy. I am not sure what the problem is. 
The setup: 
XP machine - Firewall off. No ZoneAlarm. Printers set to share. Allow UNIX printing turned on. File sharing turned on. 2 printers connected via USB (direct to machine not on a hub)

OS 10.4.3 
Firewall is off. 
Going to windows printing - I only see one printer not the other. 
Going to Network to get to the shared folder, XP machine shows. 

Both machines are connected to a Linksys Router. Both machines can access the internet. 

Click on connect and nothing appears or I get the warning "The alias "XXXX" could not be opened because the original item cannot be found. 
I have the choice of Delete Alias, Fix Alias, or OK. 

Delete Alias does not work because "you do not have permission"
Fix Alias brings a new window and now I see the files that are marked to share.. but I can not open them, or copy them. The window says to select the application I want to use to open "XXXX" (the XP machine). 

Now what????


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 20, 2005)

I still can't see the printer under windows printing, BUT it does show up in the CUPS web interface. 

I can configure the printer from there. BUT I get this message: 

"Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...DEBUG: /LiGothicMed" 

The test page does not print. 

In my printer window I get this message: 

Connection failed with error
NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL


I feel a headache coming.


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 20, 2005)

Cheryl I don't have the kind of setup you have described. however I have printed to Windows 2000 server after much frustration by using Printer Setup Repair. It won't fix all problems but it will help in making sure the setup in Print Center is correct. It even has a 7 day trial system setup so it may help.


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks Satcomer, but I tired that. It didn't help. 

I did notice something - the laser printer is connected to the usb port of the monitor on the windows machine. Could that be causing me not being able to see it?


----------



## dbonneville (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi: I had a problem where one printed connected USB wouldn't show up. They are both connected to the same XP box, yet one would not show up. After hours of playing with drivers and whatnot, I took a wild guess that maybe the name was just too long for OS X. The name was like "Brother HL-1850 Laser Printer" or longer. Anyway, it was LONG. So I just renamed it to "Brother". Bam - it shows up on OS X.

Of course, it doesn't print except from text pad, even using CUPS. It did print if I connected the machine directly to the Mac, but then I had some problems with how it printed from the Windows machines where I need it to print from.

No browser on OS X will print anything except garbage to my Windows networked printers. I have found similar problems with other people all over the place. My only thought right now is to get a dedicated printer for the Mac.


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 23, 2005)

dbonneville - Thank You!!! 

That was the problem - the share name was too long!!!!! 

I changed the share name to something short and sweet and viola!!! 

 ::love::


----------



## dbonneville (Nov 23, 2005)

Great! I would love to know what you are able to print, though. I can't print hardly anything...Plain text works, but that about it. PDFs are garbled, and any browser prints blank pages or pages with junk characters across the top.


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 23, 2005)

Try different drivers for the printer. I had that problem the first time I was able to connect to the printer. I had to try different drivers until the garbage went away.


----------



## dbonneville (Nov 23, 2005)

I tried updated new, old, and CUPS 4.x and 5.x drivers for both an HP 6110 and a Brother HL1850 and can't get anything to work when the printer is connected to an XP machine. I can print plain text, or I can print 150dpi injket (like dot-matrix from 1980 style) but nothing else for the printers I have. Not sure what to do...

Doug


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 23, 2005)

What version OS X are you running? Did you install GIMP drivers?


----------



## dbonneville (Nov 23, 2005)

I reinstalled them just now. I'm on Tiger (current). The inkjet is severly limited, but it prints (150x150, 300x300, 600x600, all SLLLOOW). The laser works pretty good, but the sides of the pages get cut off, as does the inkject. I can print if there are some good borders around the pages. 

I really wish I could get the drivers from Brother to work instead of the GIMP drivers. I'd love to get my full duplex and multi-page layouts working from the Mac.

If a company provides an "all in one" driver, how to you get the driver you need to be in the menu? The software wants to make you set it up as if it was attached to your machine. But the Brother is attached to a Windows box...

Doug


----------



## Cheryl (Nov 24, 2005)

Rather than doing an easy install for the driver, have you tried a custom install? Then just installing the driver needed. 

By the way, I have to use the Gimp drivers for both printers that are on the XP machine. Nothing else works.


----------

